# What type of internet do you have?



## Jabes

What type of internet do you have?


----------



## Irishwhistle

I use High Speed Wireless internet.


----------



## ETSA

10mb Down 750kb Up


----------



## s_m_w_d

lol I would quiet say highspeed but its still better than dialup a 1MB Down and something like 200kb Up


----------



## Tayl

Highspeed: 5.5Mb ADSL Max. Although word of warning to UK DSL Subscribers. If they try to talk you into ADSL Max, don't do it! It's shockingly poor for uptime without disconnects. I get disconnected at least 6 times a night!


----------



## leSHok

if there is someone here with dial up... i know how u feel (i used to have AOL until like 2 years ago AH)


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I had Earthlink for a while and it was @ 28.8Kbps, half of what's normal. I have no patience, I have Verizon @3Mbps now. I want Cable, Verizon has its traffic waves and they have no way of balancing it.


----------



## holdenssx

I've got comcast with their PowerBoost, and it really works, sometimes I get 15mbps.


----------



## jasonz

whats dial up?

-jk


----------



## patrickv

jasonz said:


> whats dial up?
> 
> -jk



are you serious ? ok for more info go here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dial-up_access

if that is too complex let's put it simply that you get internet via your 
phone line.


----------



## vetto89

2 Mb


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> are you serious ? ok for more info go here
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dial-up_access
> 
> if that is too complex let's put it simply that you get internet via your
> phone line.



He said "jk". Which is short for "Just Kidding".


----------



## JamesBart

jasonz said:


> whats dial up?
> 
> -jk



was that sarcasim? i thought as much.

i have and ADSL and a cable connection. 2 homes 2 different connections. all good really?


----------



## TFT

I have ADSL Max, line supports 7.6Mbps
I get 6Mbps probably because it has nothing to do with BT, where I live we have Kingston Communications, the only independant telecomms in the UK. 

Don't even know what a disconnection is


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I got dsl.

Down: 5266
Up: 654


----------



## salman

NTL DSL
1mbps


----------



## dragon2309

Breaks said:


> Highspeed: 5.5Mb ADSL Max. Although word of warning to UK DSL Subscribers. If they try to talk you into ADSL Max, don't do it! It's shockingly poor for uptime without disconnects. I get disconnected at least 6 times a night!


Right there with ya man, im on Bt's 8Mb package and it is supplid through the ADSL Max program, biggest POS i've ever had the misfortune of using in my life, seriously... and they've rolled it out to 99.9% of excahnges now, ffs, its a POS stop pushing it...

Im changing soon hopefully to "Be" broadband. 24Mbps with a 15Mbps guaranteed connection, as far as i can work out they dont use ADSL Max whcih is absolutely brilliant, unlimited download limits aswell. 1.3Mbps upload and 24Mbps download not bad at all

https://www.bethere.co.uk/ (the Be Unlimited package)

dragon


----------



## Tayl

Before you choose an ISP I recommend, if you haven't already, at looking into Zen. A friend of mine is with them on a business line and it's amazing. Now they provide an internet connection that does do exactly what it says on the tin. With great customer support too.


----------



## shawn_selig29

i run high speed internet 10 from eastlink...its really fast..but wish it was faster...lol


----------



## 69mako

Dial-up all the way.  High-speed isn't availible in my area exceot for satillite and I'm not paying their rates!!

Mako


----------



## spitviper

I have 7mb down usually about 700kbs upload from brighthouse/timewarrner
My cousin has dialup though and i cant stand going onto his computer


----------



## refresher

AT&T - Got FioS today


----------



## YSA

Fiber optic


----------



## OvenMaster

DSL 768down/128up from Verizon. $15/month. I've had it for two months now, and the service has been 100% reliable. I love it.
Tom


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I've got Verizon's 3Mb/s service and it is okay, I plan on hosting a server and I want FioS, I have seen on the roads where they are putting in the fiber optic cable. I wish they would hurry up. My upload speed is 736Kb/s. 

OvenMaster go to your router with IE or Firefox, it will show your actual speeds.


----------



## OvenMaster

I go here: http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## WestC07

I had dial-up until about 3 months ago. Nothing else was available here. DSL was the best thing that ever happened to this home.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Hmm..The firewall in my router was blocking all the others. My modem says 3360Kb/s and 736Kb/s


----------



## YSA




----------



## Shane

Heres mine ...my upload is poor


----------



## Tayl




----------



## OvenMaster

YSA said:


>



WTF?  That sure looks backwards to me!


----------



## Shane

OvenMaster said:


> WTF?  That sure looks backwards to me!



Thats what i thought....the upload doesnt seem right


----------



## INTELCRAZY

YSA said:


>



Huh!? What is with that?


----------



## YSA

I dunno, maybe that thing played a joke on me


----------



## Punk

s_m_w_d said:


> lol I would quiet say highspeed but its still better than dialup a 1MB Down and something like 200kb Up



I have pretty much the same


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

Dialup. >_>


----------



## spitviper

That was wireless ill post one of a hard wired computer later


----------



## Platinum

Here's my speeds at work. My at home connection is stronger (fiber optic line) so I'll see if I can get a shot of the test from home too.


----------



## Jabes

here is my connection speed I have fios supposed to be 5 down 2 up


----------



## JGoslee

comcast highspeed


----------



## Camper

28.8 Kb dial-up


----------



## johnb35

comcast high speed with speedboost


----------



## bluedishwasher

jasonz said:


> whats dial up?
> 
> -jk



must have been born after 2000


----------



## Bronson7

I have ADSL. 512/256. Poor mans highspeed but compared to V90 Dial-up, it's cook'n. I will NEVER GO BACK to dial-up. How are you guys paying for these mega/giga speeds?
Bronson7


----------



## OvenMaster

johnb35 said:


> comcast high speed with speedboost



 Holy $hit! I think we have a winner, folks!


----------



## johnb35

OvenMaster said:


> Holy $hit! I think we have a winner, folks!



here is another test done just now.


----------



## Monoliths

I feel sad for those still on dial-up


----------



## heyman421

Mine's 7Mb/s with free usenet access.  After i move on the 1st, i'm upgrading to 15Mb/s, but still nowhere near those speeds posted above.  That's crazy fast.


----------



## lunchboxx

Wished my upload was higher but eh im happy with it.

I made a thread like this just with "Whats your speed and isp" i think it was


----------



## Bronson7

You guys are making me sick. Think I'll go puke.
Bronson7


----------



## JamesC

4bps using my messenger pigeon.


----------



## badman5

I have ADSL


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Anyone have Suddenlink Cable? I wanna see the speeds for that, they advertise and say they are the fastest.


----------



## wizle

Comcast only because of their monopoly


----------



## wizle

johnb35 said:


> here is another test done just now.



WHAT does that cost you  $50 for my comcast


----------



## johnb35

wizle said:


> WHAT does that cost you  $50 for my comcast



only 42.95 a month


----------



## ducis




----------



## brinky2006

Heres my resuts




Im on telewest/virgin in the UK. Very reliable internet, not sure about the TV though!

Adam


----------



## Jabes

johnb35 said:


> only 42.95 a month



who do u have?


----------



## johnb35

Jabes said:


> who do u have?



comcast


----------

